# Win 7 RC 64bit: BOOTMGR fehlt



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Forenmember,

habe eingroßes Problem mit Windows 7 RC 64 bit:

Es fing alles ganz harmlos an. Ich installierte gestern Windows 7 64 neu, da mein bootmanager von suse-linux kaputt gegangen war. Es funzte alles bis ich die Grafiktreiber installierte. Nach dem neustart kam die Meldung:
BOOTMGR fehlt. Neustart mit CTRL+ALT+ENTF

Habe mich geärgert, aber mich nochmals aufgerappelt und Windows 7 neuinstalliert. 
DIesmal klappten alle Treiberinstallationen reinbungslos. Hatte schon alle meine Programme drauf und grade als ich mein erstes Spiel fertig installiert hatte und neustartete, kam wieder die obrige meldung!!! 

Kann man die BOOTMGR wieder finden bzw. reparieren? Denn nochmal neuinstallieren wäre mir zu müßig!

Grüße von Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

bräuchte dringend Hilfe zu diesem Problem...


----------



## Klutten (16. August 2009)

Durch das Pushen des Threads außerhalb des Marktplatzes erreichst du hier eine gelbe/rote Karte schneller, als du eine Antwort bekommst. 

Geduld


----------



## ghostadmin (16. August 2009)

Hast du 2 oder mehr HDDs im System?
Die Meldung bekomme ich auch öfter mal. Liegt daran das Windows den Bootmanager gerne dahin schreibt wo es ihm grade passt. 
Wenn du mehrere Platten hast kannst du mal versuchen von ner anderen zu booten.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

Sorry...

Ja, ich habe 2 HDDs im Betrieb. Auf der einen (WD Raptor) hab ich das Win 7 drauf, auf der anderen (WD Caviar Blue) habe ich alle Programme und Spiele drauf. Deswegen brauche ich beide platten. Soll ich also die Caviar blue abmachne? Und was soll ich tun, wenns klappt? Wieder drann? Und was is wenns dann wieder nicht geht?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. August 2009)

Versuch mal von der 2ten Platte zu booten. 
Ansonsten bei der Installation am besten immer alle Platten abstecken die man nicht braucht. Man kann ja nie wissen was Win so alles einfällt...>_>


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

ich probiers... is halt nur so, dass ich wertvolle daten draufhabe die ich noch dringend sichern muss. Und deshalb grause ich mich davor neu zu installieren...


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

geht nicht, habs probiert. immer wieder die BOOTMGR nicht gefunden.


----------



## kenji_91 (16. August 2009)

Du könntest auch GRUB mit nem Live Linux installieren.
Normal erkennt GRUB (auch ein Boot Manager) die meisten OS


----------



## P4D (16. August 2009)

Geh in den Abgesicherten Modus mit Eingabeaufforderung un dschreibe dann mittels "BootRec /FixMbr" den MBR neu.

Ich hoffe das hilft......


----------



## kenji_91 (16. August 2009)

@P4D
er kommt erst gar nicht soweit 
wenn er soweit kommen würde, hätte er ja einen funktionierenden Bootmanager

Was er sieht ist nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit der Fehlermeldung


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2009)

Die Nummer funktioniert aber auch wenn man von der Install-DVD bootet...


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

also win 7 64 bit dvd rein und dann? dann lädt das setup doch schon die dateien...

Wie kann ich das von der Win DVD machen? KAnn ich das Live starten?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. August 2009)

Wenn die Daten geladen sind dann musst du mal nach sowas wie Wiederherstellungs-Optionen oder so Ausschau halten.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

naja, die WIn 7 installation geht sehr automatich... man muss fast nix mehr machen...


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2009)

Trotzdem bekommst du nach dem Laden aber die Möglichkeit Reparaturen durch zu führen.

Dann versucht das Proggi erst ein mal selbst einen Fehler zu finden. In deinem Fall sollte da schon der fehlende Bootmanager auffallen und automatisch ersetzt werden. Wenn nicht kannst du danach Die Komamndozeile auswählen und es mit dem oben genannten Befehl versuchen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

ok ich probiers mal.

melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. August 2009)

aaaalso:

Habe die Installations-dvd reingelegt, gestartet, er lädt die dateien. und als er windows starten will meldet er, dass er eine datei vermisst:

*Info: Windows failed to load because a required file is missing or corrupt.

File: winhv.sys

Status: 0xc0000221*

dann kann ich nur noch ENTER drücken, was ich auch tue.

Ich gelange wieder zum bootmanager:

*Choose an operating system to start, or press TAB to select a tool:
*
Da steht mir dann zur Wahl: *Windows Setup [EMS enabled]*

Und weiter im Bildschirm:
*
To specify an advanced optoin for this choice, press F8.*

Ich drücke F8.

Dann kommt folgender Bildschirm:

*Advanced Boot Options*

*Choose Advanced Option for: Windows Setup
*

Zur Auswahl habe ich:

*Safe Mode
Safe Mode with Networking
Safe Mode with Command Prompt
*
(Bei allen dreien kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass die oben genannte datei fehlt.)

*Enable Boot Logging
Enable low-resolution video (640x480)
Last known Good Configuration (advanced)
Directory Services Restore Mode
Debugging Mode
Disable automatic restart on system failure
Disable Driver Signature Enforcement
Start Windows Normaly*


Was soll ich tun? Oder welche Option sollte ich wählen?


----------



## kenji_91 (16. August 2009)

Hi
Hatte grad den Fehler so eben zufällig auch.

Habe das Problem gelöst, indem ich die Boot Reihenfolge der Festplatten geändert habe.
Die Platte mit dem Boot Manager natürlich zuerst


----------



## speddy411 (17. August 2009)

Also eigentlich sollte man von der Win7 DVD booten können und dann folgendermaßen vorgehen:


"Windows is loading files" -> Computerreparaturoptionen -> "Es werden frühere Win Versionen gesucht" -> CMD öffnen -> "fixmbr" eingeben // Meist reicht auch der Klick auf "Windows reparieren"


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. August 2009)

habs mit startprobleme beheben gemacht.  Hat 1A geklappt! Da sieht man mal wie geil selbst der teil von Win7 is


----------

